# A Tiny Progess Report



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought I should give a little perspective to this one so todays pic is of Tiny and her big Bro. He is 2 days older.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

*Tiny Mug Shots*

Today I have pics of Tiny solo. I noticed after I was done that they look kind of like mug shots. I'm just starting to see feathers popping out of the pins. Yes! Tiny is a Cinnamon Pearl.






















Look at those baby feathers!


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

aaaawwwww, they grow so fast! LOVE the lil baby feathers...too, too cute!!!! i love that last pic the best...that look is just priceless!


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

She's going to be a beautiful bird I know Bandit was when he was little and he's a cinnimon pied pearl He's 10 months old now so he lost allot of his pearl markings in his first molt but when he was little he had the heaviest pearl markings I've ever seen. mabie thats why he retained some of it after his first molt. I hope he does't lose the rest of it in his second molt. He is such a pretty bird the way he looks right now.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Bandit is a beauty.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Bandit's beautiful!! Did he bite you on the finger? Ouch!! Melissa & The Flock


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute little bub


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

your doing a great job there


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank You Allen. I think she's doing all the work. I have never seen a baby stuff herself the way she does. It's no wonder she couldn't stand after eating.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

*Tiny getting cute!*

Today (10-07) Tiny decided to get cute for her photo session. I had to share these.






She wanted to tuck herself under the towel







Close up. I love this!







Zero in on Tiny







I had to make her get out from under the towel


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE the close up one....precious!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't believe I let 2 days go by without a Tiny update. Well here is my little girl today 10-08






Lots of feathers showing now







other side







her favorite thing to do is to snuggle the towel I put there so she doesn't walk off the edge.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh, I like that last one!! She is just getting soooo big...and look at them feathers!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

So it looks like I have settled in to every other day for a Tiny post. Here is my baby girl today 10-10


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no wonder your keeping her


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

How could I not!?


----------



## suprmallet (Oct 9, 2008)

That's amazing how quickly the feathers grow.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

My goodness she has grown... adorable...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

She had graduated to the big boy cage and I have added more perches as they are getting more comfortable with being on a perch. It sure makes it easier to change the paper. I was surprised to see Tiny following the leader and picking up some seed as soon as I put her in there.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she is on her way to being weaned


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh sweet.....ur making me want a cinnamon pearl!!!! she is just stunning~!!!! what a precious baby girl


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes i love my cinnamon pearl as well


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

When I saw what she was turning into I was very pleased. I'm so glad she made it!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

me too!!! after squirt i really didn't want to see another poor baby pass on.....so i am so glad about it!!! in my mind i have 3/4 other mutations i would love......a female cinnamon pearl of course.....a grey either male or female tho i do love the female greys more.....and a whiteface lutino/whiteface pied.......oh wait.....and a 5th.....a female whiteface pearl.....i also like the whiteface females like cookie.......its weird i prefer the look of the females but the personality of a male....tho Belle is the only female to go by so maybe I should withhold my assessments of females as she is crazy lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

allen said:


> no wonder your keeping her


I was gonna say exactly the same thing, too right.

Watching them grow is one thing I love about them. I can't wait to see pictures of her in a couple of more weeks, she's beautiful.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

*A little more progress*

Tiny seems to be getting a little more serious about eating milled and the scattered seed.






I tried to sneak this pic from the other side of the cage while she was actually nibbling at the millet. 







by the time I got the camera in the cage with one hand in a feeder door to snap the shot she was a little less serious. You can see a seed in her mouth tho!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It is amazing the transformation in Tiny, from being separate from her brothers and sisters to eating millet and having lovely feathers!  Good Luck with her!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I haven't had my camera for a week. That's probably a good thing. I think the transformation is pretty much complete! Tiny looks like a big girl now.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

wow what a big gorgious girl


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow!! they were worth the wait!!! she is beautiful....and so perfectly feathered!!! what a big girl now!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks guys! somehow I knew you would be the first two to reply.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Todays report includes a bit of brownie. They are the last two in the little guy cage. Tiny has only taken one flight so in that regard she is still a little behind. After a feed today I cleaned them up and gave them a spritz. So these are before and after shots.






before







after, I covered the cage so the wouldn't get cold


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hahaha u think u know me so well sue!!! lol oh my gosh they are so gorgeous!!! i love the cinn colouring.....what precious little babies....


----------



## jorgenson1717 (Oct 17, 2008)

What cute pics!

Cindy


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> hahaha u think u know me so well sue!!! lol oh my gosh they are so gorgeous!!! i love the cinn colouring.....what precious little babies....


Do you mean the food in pic #1? I'l have to post a shot of them dry. I'm trying not to drown you all in pictures. It's that proud grandma thing.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Darling pics. Both are so cute.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

pics pics pics pics show pics sue more pics come on give us pics more pics lots of pics need pics
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh no i just meant their feather colour....its so beautiful....i love cinnamons....and i challenge you to post enough pics to make me sick of them...i dont think there is a number of pics physically possible for me to get bored of them...i am the birdie pic lover!!! specially baby birdies growing.....BIG baby bird sucker....instead of an all day sucker im an all bird sucker!!! haha


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

*Ok here's More pics*

Tiny is certainly a handful now. She at the stage where she has more interest in flying than eating. It's harder to get her yo eat 'cause she's so focused on getting around me to take off. She is eating lots of seed. Haven't seen her drink water yet tho.






You can almost see that "get out of my way" look







She's still a bit sloppy


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

She looks so gorgeous, Sue!! You've done such a great job with her. What a beautiful little girl she's turned out to be...even if still a bit sloppy!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

for the condition tiny was in i must say you did a great job


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow she grew so fast, she is very pretty


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't believe she's so grown up! She's just beautiful.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't either! She's slowing down on formula now. I see her eating lots of seed but no water yet. I did catch Brownie drinking water yesterday tho!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

How many feeds is she getting now?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Three! I spoil them tho. They have millet, I offer them my bean mixed with rice. No takers so far. They did like the bok choy! they have a honey stick. seeds and pellets. I wish I had my camera handy today when I walked by and brownie and Tiny were sitting side by side on the dish of pellets and they both had their heads in it pigging out. I don't like to cut back on the feedings to soon 'cause it produces nervous, needy birds. I let them get to the point where they don't even want formula. If they turn up their noses for a whole day...their done.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I actually tried the boys on the bean mix last night. Harley played with the rice, but didn't really eat anything. I didn't see Quinn try any, but he might have when I wasn't looking. I think I might try mashing up the chickpeas a little, Harley doesn't try things that are big. I know he likes the roasted spiced tomato flavoured chickpea 'nuts' I bought.

It's great that you offer them so much variety. They're very spoilt little tiels!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine seem to go for the lima beans big time. They really seem to eat it all but the limas go first. Also the last batch I made came out a little mushy so I threw some pellets in to soak up the excess moisture and it was a hit.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought I would post Tiny's worst picture along with todays photo. She's a bit tubby I think. I far prefer that to the gaunt little thing that was even picked on by her brothers and sisters.






She had a scratch on her crop that bled when it expanded







Her weight is holding steady at 106 grams before eating...She's Still a sloppy eater


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,m glad her wound healed up good


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

She is looking so big and grown up compared to when she was little and its good that the scratch on her crop healed up!


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

Seems like what's left to say but... AWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Today for the first time I saw her drinking water!!! She's not quite 6 weeks. It blew my mind when I looked at my record book. It seems like she has been around a lot longer than that! Her hatch date was 9/17. I'm really proud hat she is already drinking water. That's a big step!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeet!!!! you go tiny


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Tiny has been in the aviary for a few days along with her brother Brownie. She too seems to be enjoying it. I have a shot of her on a swing (a little fuzzy) but I wanted you guys to be able to compare her size to some adults.






Tiny playing with a toy (just under 6 weeks)







Sweet pea and Spot (They are 5 year olds)
Good Lord! I think she's bigger!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

*All Grown Up and Weaned!*

Well today I decided I should stop babying Tiny. She has been drinking water for a while now but always ate at least one spoonful when I offered a feed. I could have stopped the hand feeding then but I had a hard time cutting the apron strings. It's almost 5pm and I haven't fed anybody today. I waited 'till the afternoon and put 6 millet sprays in the aviary. and when I put fresh water in I brought Tiny, Brownie and Checkers one at a time to the dish and they all took a drink. Just reassuring myself I guess. I really had to work at getting a picture of Tiny for this post. Every time I put her on my hand she made a dash up my arm. Somehow this shot just seemed perfect.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Its been weeks and weeks for you, but 5 min for me Lol
i just found this post,  Shes grown up so fast
What a very cute pearl cockatiel you have


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She's doing so well, all grown up!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

haha she's about to sprint!!! wow she is so beautiful!!! and not so tiny anymore!!!


----------



## jorgenson1717 (Oct 17, 2008)

Tiny sure has come a long way. I love the baby pictures. Its great to see the progress.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL get her outta ur purse Sue!!! j/k you have done a wonderful job with tiny and i know she's a very special baby to you and thats great. Just remember mommy she's just in the big birdie aviary around the corner now so you can still visit anytime you want hehehe
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sure I fed them a lot longer than they needed to be fed and I actually don't even have to turn a corner. Here's the POV from my desk. All I have to do is look up over the top of the screen.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh mikey look at that!!! one day!!! dont u listen to mikey sue....hes just acting all tough but he babies them as much as i do!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you may have fed them longer but in the long run it was better you did i have heard that the longer they are hand fed the more tame they will be


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I know Mikey will be a big softy when it comes to HIS babies. But he's right...it always harder for me to let go than them. Sometimes they would just step up and tap the spoon as a courtesy.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Muah ah ah ah says big evil mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

She's such an acrobatic flyer! I notice that with all the babies I have raised. I'm not sure if it's because as soon as they start flying a lot they go into the aviary. So they don't really ever learn how to live in a small cage. The adults I have do fly in there but the don't do figure 8's like my little guys!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol.....wow it must be that youthful energy...i think i vaguely remember that!! no wait...i read about it in a book thats it! it sounds like they have the freedom to start flying young.....i would imagine if its not stifled they would fly like that....most people dont have the space tho.....im so glad she is doing well


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Today she was showing all the other birds how to take a bath.






She was first and got the others interested.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww she is so beautiful!!!! i love all 3 of them!!! they are all beautiful in their own way


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

*I just love all these posts from u breeders, and to see the progress pics. Thank u for showing us.*


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

My pleasure!...Really! It's nice for me to have someone understand and appreciate what I see.


----------

